# Greetings from Wisconsin



## RubedoLeonis (Mar 23, 2014)

Greetings future Brethren,

I've been a Mason in my heart for years now, but my Initiation is set for April,16th and to say I'm excited would be an understatement. I've been using the forums to tide me over until Initiation and have been enjoying the discussions from the sidelines, so I've decided to join in. Looking forward to my journey.

Best regards,

Rubedo Leonis


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 27, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard. I wish you luck on your journey through Freemasonry.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello fellow cheesehead. Where in the state are you?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you, KSIGMason.


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello Nixxon2000,
I'm in the capital city.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Mar 29, 2014)

I work and lodge in madison. Welcome!!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Mar 29, 2014)

You don't say.. What lodge if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## nixxon2000 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ionic 180


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome.  May your journey never end.


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you, soon to be Bro. Stewart!


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you, jwhoff! Thirteen days and my journey begins. @ Nixxon2000 Very nice, once I'm able to travel it would be nice to stop through for some fellowship.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Apr 3, 2014)

We'd be glad to have you. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

